
LSPF – Linux Version of the Mainframe z/OS ISPF Dialog Manager - throwawaybutwhy
https://github.com/daniel64/lspf
======
throwawaybutwhy
Pro: compiles and runs, it is easy and fun to edit files just like in native
z/OS.

Cons: no automake/CMake, needs manual library massaging. Dockerfile in semi-
abandoned state

Screenshot: [0]

[0] [https://i.ibb.co/1bxt6sR/Lspf-linux-version-of-IBM-z-OS-
ISPF...](https://i.ibb.co/1bxt6sR/Lspf-linux-version-of-IBM-z-OS-ISPF-dialog-
manager.png)

